# Brains



## Geek (May 21, 2010)

[yt]rw_ZQkFeh28[/yt]


----------



## Issashu (May 21, 2010)

If this is a real commercial...someone should shoot their Marketing team.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 21, 2010)

What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2010)

what is this i don't even


----------



## Issashu (May 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> what is this i don't even



If you watch it till the end....apparently FIAT advert....
Wow...has this REALLY been released to the public?!? Or is it some sort of fake video?


----------



## Shiroka (May 21, 2010)

Okay, now I'm SO not buying a Fiat.


----------



## 8-bit (May 21, 2010)

Brains? :3c *drool*

Totally gonna buy a FIAT now X3 brain porn, never thought I'd see that XD


----------



## dingos (May 23, 2010)

8-bit said:


> brain porn, never thought I'd see that XD



rule 34.  it exists.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 23, 2010)

It took no intellegance to make this commercial... not joking


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

That was disturbing. Just disturbing.


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

I am seriously at a loss for words.


----------



## Kommodore (May 23, 2010)

What the hell Geek.


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2010)

dingos said:


> rule 34.  it exists.



Probably the most hated rule on all of the internets.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Rule 34 IS the internet, even if it's not explicit.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 24, 2010)

WTF?

Zombie porn maybe?


----------



## Joeyyy (May 24, 2010)

*watches brains fuck eachother*
....
....
...
this is wrong on so many levels....  but this is the internet, and im not suprized.


----------



## Slyck (May 25, 2010)

Fuck you I'm a brain.


----------

